# Help me find homes!



## Rat_Fink (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm honestly lost at where to start. I've posted on one site. I need to place homes for 12 rats, possibley 10 if I decide to keep two.

What sites do I go to? what rescues are available to me? 

I live in Vancouver, BC


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/bcsmallanimalrescue.html

http://mooshika.org/canadarats.html

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/Canada-Rat-Adoption/

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/CanadianCritterRescue/

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/homefinderscanada/


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Craigslist?

Keep trying! You'll find someone!


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

I'll stick you on my myspace


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Someone on myspace is asking about you rats. We need pics, details ect! Woo im exited!

Ive told them to come look here to see your story


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

woohoo! Hope this one turns out!


----------

